# Asked to help build church website



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2006)

With one of the elders today. Any one have any suggestions as we begin the work? (We've never had one before now). The elder (Tim) is thinking we need to pay 50-100 bucks for a "theme" and modify it with Front Page 2000 (which we both have). Rich, didn't you tell me before you could host it? If so, how would I go about doing that? Could I send you the Front Page HTML for upload?

Thanks to all for any advice!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 29, 2006)

Adam,
Contact Rich as I believe this is what he does.........


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Oct 29, 2006)

you can get good website hosting for under $10/month
i take care of our church's website, i've tried to collect some help links at:
http://rinconmountainpca.com/howtobuild.html

the FAQ at:
http://www.centralpc.org/admin/webminfaq.htm

ought to be required reading for everyone involved in the church website


----------



## Tirian (Oct 29, 2006)

Adam,

You should seriously consider using a free content management system so that you dont have to do the coding and manipulation of the HTML, but you can concentrate on the content and structure.

One such content management platform is DotNetNuke - and it is available hosted for as little as $9.95 per month from http://www.websecurestores.com

You can go to a site like www.snowcovered.com and download a "Skin" for your site, upload it and apply it. You then just add text and images etc to content panes etc. You can be up and running in no time.

I am doing the same for our congregation, you can see the fruit of about 60 minutes work here: http://rpcaf.02.websecurestores.com

Going the way of developing your own pages in HTML will consume a lot of your time. I imagine your time is precious and this might be of benefit to you.

God bless your endeavours,

Matt


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 30, 2006)

houseparent said:


> With one of the elders today. Any one have any suggestions as we begin the work? (We've never had one before now). The elder (Tim) is thinking we need to pay 50-100 bucks for a "theme" and modify it with Front Page 2000 (which we both have). Rich, didn't you tell me before you could host it? If so, how would I go about doing that? Could I send you the Front Page HTML for upload?
> 
> Thanks to all for any advice!



Frontpage. Ackk!! I despise that program. The HTML is _so_ sloppy.

The suggestion about a Content Management System isn't a bad one.

Yes, I can host it. I'm just a little busy right now. I've promised a couple other people some stuff. Assuming all you need is a place to upload your site and no help designing the site then I can set that up for you in a few minutes provided you already own the domain and know how to change the nameserver information.

I wouldn't necessarily upload the files for you. Rather, I can give you the FTP information so you can manage your account yoursef.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Oct 30, 2006)

Matthew Glover said:


> Adam,
> 
> You should seriously consider using a free content management system so that you dont have to do the coding and manipulation of the HTML, but you can concentrate on the content and structure.
> 
> ...



our server is linux, as well as my system. i looked a lot of CMS and settled on phpwebsite. I'm running 4 non-profit websites with it, the price of zero is right and it allows group management and lots of self posting. there are several other CMS running on linux that worked as well or even better but were too hard to introduce to new users.


----------

